# What do you think about my compositions? Part II



## MilanStevanovich (Nov 4, 2011)

Go to: http://www.talkclassical.com/18169-what-do-you-think.html#post273120 For more information.

The Romantic March, my first orchestral work. Please don't be too harsh  It's just a scrap. I didnt even transpose the instruments, or add dynamics, or anything for that matter.








Eis





​
That's it. Hope you enjoy.

The "Mittenacht Schwur" is the "Eis" midi


----------

